# Old Navy Safari Rompers



## CantAffordMAC (May 13, 2008)

God, how young do I sound even saying romper?

Anyways...I ordered one of these. Shot sleeved, its a one piece with shorts...







Is this completely gay? i thought it'd be cute but I dont know if it actually is. I haven't worn it yet. I don't know if I should wear a shirt underneath, or button all the buttons? And what kind of shoes should I wear with this?

Whats your guyses opinion? Should I return this or is it cute?


----------



## Rennah (May 13, 2008)

Is there a photo of it on a person? It'd be easier to tell...


----------



## TDoll (May 13, 2008)

I tried on a dress that was similar... It was very cute, but very awkward.  It was made exactly the same as the romper, but it buttoned halfway down and had no buttons on the skirt part... I TOTALLY GOT STUCK IN IT IN THE DRESSING ROOM!!! AAAHHHH! I had a mini freak out panic attack. I was all pink and sweaty and my hair was standing straight up leaving there! SORRY, had to share...this brought back bad memories!!

I think it could actually be pretty cute! I would wear a cami underneath and button it half way.  

Wear some cute sandals for a casual look...like these (in the gold color):
Your insider’s guide to casual shoes, dress shoes, boots and more for women, men and kids. | Piperlime

or these if you were feelin' brave and want to dress it up (I have these and they are AWESOME):
Your insider’s guide to casual shoes, dress shoes, boots and more for women, men and kids. | Piperlime


----------



## midge (May 13, 2008)

I was trying to find some pictures to help give you some ideas. I didn't have much luck, but I found this. Maybe it'll help a bit? 

How to Wear a Romper - Fashion Questions - How to Wear Rompers


----------



## erine1881 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_or these if you were feelin' brave and want to dress it up (I have these and they are AWESOME):
Your insider’s guide to casual shoes, dress shoes, boots and more for women, men and kids. | Piperlime_

 
i have these too!  they are HOT!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 13, 2008)

I think the romper would look cute if you paired it with the right shoes!  I actually like it a lot.  I would wear it with a cami too.

Those Steve Maddens are gorgeous.

I couldn't get away wearing something like that until I've lost a bit more weight-I'd look like a sumo wrestler lol.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (May 15, 2008)

i like it!!! cute, trendy approach to the typical skanky top/shorts look (my stlye lol)


----------



## rosenbud (May 15, 2008)

I really like it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd wear with a Cami and team up with a metalic belt & some jangly bracelets


----------



## sofabean (May 23, 2008)

this is cute! i can totally picture metallic sandals or gladiator sandals with this. and big sunglasses!


----------



## liv (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_God, how young do I sound even saying romper?

Anyways...I ordered one of these. Shot sleeved, its a one piece with shorts...






Is this completely gay? i thought it'd be cute but I dont know if it actually is. I haven't worn it yet. I don't know if I should wear a shirt underneath, or button all the buttons? And what kind of shoes should I wear with this?

Whats your guyses opinion? Should I return this or is it cute?_

 
In theory I think it's cute, but I don't think it would be flattering.  It looks like overalls that you don't need to wear a shirt with.  I would go with a shirtdress over this.

Also, not trying to be rude, but you should rethink how you use the word 'gay' as a pejorative term.


----------

